# odd spot on leg???



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I just now noticed this spot on Foxie's front leg, dont know where or how it came but its odd looking. No blood and perfectly circular almost. When touching the area the whole thing feels like a big welt almost. Any ideas? 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

any chance it could be a burn?


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

i dont think so, dont know how she would have got burned. I thought at first it would be a scrape from our tree in our backyard that my dogs run and maybe she ran against the bark? but it doesnt look like it due to there being no blood or cuts. clueless....


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just with it being so perfectly round I was thinking of a hot round object and not a natural cut/graze; baffling, but I'd monitor it if I were you, any sign of infection pay a visit to the vet.


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a little late, but do you see her licking it alot? They can become obsessed with a small area and actually lick it too much. The licking does make the skin feel thicker. Once we had to get medicine from the vet to overcome it and the second time I acted faster and I used neosporin first and them bagbalm with some extra dabbed by Virgils nose to confuse him where the medicine smell was coming from and a short walk to divert his attention. Anything different they will immediately lick again. 

Circular can mean ringworm, but your picture doesn't really look like ringworm. 

I agree if you see infection see a vet


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

How old is Foxie? I just had something a little similar with Ruby yesterday and finally took her to the vet. She had this on her back and not leg. Ruby had Demodectic Mange (sounds worse than it is). It is a mite that is common on all animals and humans. In young dogs, sometimes their immune system is not strong enough to keep them at bay. My vet said there is nothing that we can do but let her immune system take over. It is common in dogs less than 12-18 months. The loss of hair is caused by the mites attacking the hair follicle.

Just a thought-maybe a trip to the vet will help.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

its getting a bit better, with some bagbalm and neosporin... doesnt look infected either. She does seem to lick it but not excessively. She is 3.5 years old too BTW


----------

